# Angeles Crest Century



## smichels78 (Oct 5, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has done this ride in years past. Roughly 11,000 feet worth of climbs, should be one hell of a ride.


----------



## Dysfunctional Redneck (Mar 19, 2005)

*Haven't*

done it, and it's more climbing then I do when I do double century rides,but it does have my interest.I was thinking of maybe putting a triple on my bike and giving it a shot.


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

*Word !*

When is this ? i was up there on sunday, great riding .....more info pls.


----------



## pacman (Feb 7, 2005)

bandoulu said:


> When is this ? i was up there on sunday, great riding .....more info pls.


Oct 1. http://www.planetultra.com/angelescrest/


----------

